# new Discovery Channel kit



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

https://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2865

I think it's pretty sweet. Would never buy and wear it but I like it a lot. Much better than the blue they had the last couple years that half the peloton had as well.

Funny, they also put up what the 2007 team car, truck and bus will look like as well.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

and I'm guessing the riders will be thrilled wearing black jerseys through central France in July...


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

waterloo said:


>


remind me again... which team is this kit for?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Bahh.*

Don't worry about the color. You'll be able to get light green "authentic, genuine issue" from Columbia or Panama on eBay in a couple of hours from now. Without thos heavy Nike logos all over the place.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> and I'm guessing the riders will be thrilled wearing black jerseys through central France in July...


My first thought also. There's gonna be a lot of 100 degree days in the TdF this year.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> My first thought also. There's gonna be a lot of 100 degree days in the TdF this year.


Now the playing field is even w/ Illes Balears.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Almost anything is better than what they wore last year. While I don't love them I think they are pretty decent. Maybe in time I will grow to like them more. My first thought was these jerseys are going to be hot during thr tour. Then again the people that design them don't have to wear them.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

One would think that JB in all his years of experience would for one, have a say so in the team kit and two, would have opted for another color other than black, especially in July as previously stated.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

and the more I look at these the more they seem pretty dull-can't anyone break out of solid bars along the shoulders/sides/panels on shorts? Looks like every other club jersey in the world...how about something cool like an image that changes depending on view or something else a bit innovative? it's Discovery after all...


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

JGUTZ said:


> One would think that JB in all his years of experience would for one, have a say so in the team kit and two, would have opted for another color other than black, especially in July as previously stated.


Your thinking makes sense and may be true. However from the looks of it the kit ties in very closely to the corporate look of Discovery with their logo, color scheme and all. Probably corporate's advertising agency hired a fashion designer with no or little imput from the cycling end. Just my guess. Not bad looking. Kind of a different look from most team jerseys.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Hincapie won't be as hot as the rest of the team in his red, white and blue.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

*Cool Jerseys...*

I think the scheme itself is pretty cool, I like the globe and space look. The black might be a little hot, but the material that they use will probably lessen the heat. What I really want to see is what the bikes are going to look like, I think black/carbon on bikes look awesome, like the 2002 5200 and the 00' 5900.


----------



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Skinsuit*










I think the new kit is a vast improvement over last year's grey and blue and the first year's "snakeskin."


----------



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Vehicles*


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hot Hot Hot!!!*

Can I say it again? HOT. As far as the actual design goes, it doesn't excite me too much, but it's not bad. I think it will grow on me. However, I would NEVER wear a black kit unless I was forced to at gun-point. What were they thinking--July in France?!?!?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

they could reverse the colors and ahve a white background


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> and I'm guessing the riders will be thrilled wearing black jerseys through central France in July...


It's an incentive for a Discovery rider to be leading and wear the maillot jaune.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't like the globe on there. It looks like some teenager fooling around with Photoshop, which he ripped from a torrent, thought he was cool by copying and pasting the earth on the Discovery kit. *blam* There it is. Obviously finding himself extremely creative and innovative, being able to marry the earth with the the Discovery corporate theme of "the earth."

I do like the shorts though if the globe wasn't there.

On the other hand, the globe on the bus and vehicles looks good.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I have a black Descent jersey. I never wore it much, got it on sale and said to meself.."That sucker will be hot, but I may wear it sometime and the price...." But one time I was stuck on a very hot day with only that one. Wore it and it was not hot at all when actually riding. Hot hot hot sitting around or getting ready to go, but once out there, it was no hotter than any other jersey..at least not that I could tell.
I wear it all the time now, but only when I am riding alone...because if I ride with buddies, I always get.."Sheesh, Black! Isn't that sucker hot?"....I get tired of that..
Don Hanson


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Create the negative...*

Someone out there must be able to create the negative of the black bacground and white lettering.... That would be cool... Eh Cooler too!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, I have a black Descent jersey. I never wore it much, got it on sale and said to meself.."That sucker will be hot, but I may wear it sometime and the price...." But one time I was stuck on a very hot day with only that one. Wore it and it was not hot at all when actually riding. Hot hot hot sitting around or getting ready to go, but once out there, it was no hotter than any other jersey..at least not that I could tell.
> I wear it all the time now, but only when I am riding alone...because if I ride with buddies, I always get.."Sheesh, Black! Isn't that sucker hot?"....I get tired of that..
> Don Hanson


I have black Desecnt jersey too and it's my primary jersery on hot day. I use black sleeveless jersey too in AZ when it's 100 degrees weather and really didn't notice the different than my white jersey.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I can be a retro-grouch when it comes to jerseys but I like this new design. It's unique but not outlandish. Regarding the black being hot, half the jersey is blue and white with that giant globe and big "Discovery" wording. 

I'd like to see them go really crazy and have solid black shorts like everyone used to have but now no one does.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> it was no hotter than any other jersey.



I agree, with all the wick moisting/ cool max materials out there, black doesn't seem to have any affect on absorbing the heat. At least that's what I experience. Majority of the of the everyday riders wear black shorts. Now if it was cotton then that would be a different story.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a black jersey as well (in tennessee) and it doesnt bother me too much.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> and I'm guessing the riders will be thrilled wearing black jerseys through central France in July...


<i> **cough** if they (or he -- Basso) race(s) in France in July **cough**</i>


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*follow the money*

Who is part owner of the team? Lance
What is his favorite color? Black
Any questions?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

The Tedinator said:


> My first thought also. There's gonna be a lot of 100 degree days in the TdF this year.



That is if they get invited!!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*here's the negative...*

I like it


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have negative feelings about the negaitve, which is not positive.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Black isn't black at all.*

I bet that the black parts of the kit are actually "illuminite" so when Disco's "clean" riders actually finish at this years TdF they can be seen by other teams' support vehicles headlights whilst decending down the mountains on their way home. 
Seroiusly though, I asked JB last year on the paceline's ask Johan section why last year's kit was the same color as everbody elses'. He responded by saying that they really didn't have an option. The corporate folks pick what they want.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This is what happens when teams try to get creative with uniforms. The university of oregon added a steel plate effectto their jerseys and pants this year. You cant see it but it says oregon down the legs in yellow too. The first time I saw them this year, I though I was watching a roller derby match. Hideous!! Also...anyone remember some of the horrible Mapei kits?


----------



## adaml (Oct 31, 2003)

Hincapie's new kit:









I saw him in North Carolina a couple of weeks ago and we took a picture of him as he rode by. We're dorks.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

That globe is an eye-sore. The designers need to stylize the globe to make it blend into the overall design such as at&t. I think it ruins the kit no matter what color scheme is incorporated.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

The globe is Discovery's logo. "Stylizing" it messes with your title sponsor's identity. Not a good idea. It's either have the globe or not.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

thebadger said:


> The globe is Discovery's logo. "Stylizing" it messes with your title sponsor's identity. Not a good idea. It's either have the globe or not.


If you go to Discovery's webpage, you will see the globe is a big part of their logo.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

waterloo said:


> https://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2865
> 
> I think it's pretty sweet. Would never buy and wear it but I like it a lot. Much better than the blue they had the last couple years that half the peloton had as well.
> 
> Funny, they also put up what the 2007 team car, truck and bus will look like as well.



i kinda like it. :-D


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

adaml said:


> Hincapie's new kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that his 07 kit? or 06? Maybe that was just a temp for the remainder of 06...??


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

Lt. said:


> It's an incentive for a Discovery rider to be leading and wear the maillot jaune.


lol.. nice one.. one gunning for yellow,another green and one white and one polka dot... we will have a team who won all at one go soon


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Why is it that everyone (me included) don't like white shorts but yet the black ones are too hot. I walk into any bike shop where i live and the only colour shorts you'll see is black with the exception of the team kits. 

Why can't people agree on the right colour that isn't too hot and doesn't make u look like a freak and make that colour the acceptable common colour like black is in bike shops at the moment?

Personally, i don't mind the kit, except the huge ass globe on the front


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lt. said:


> It's an incentive for a Discovery rider to be leading and wear the maillot jaune.


yeah but his domestiques are not gonna perform well.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

spookyload said:


> This is what happens when teams try to get creative with uniforms. The university of oregon added a steel plate effectto their jerseys and pants this year. You cant see it but it says oregon down the legs in yellow too. The first time I saw them this year, I though I was watching a roller derby match. Hideous!! Also...anyone remember some of the horrible Mapei kits?



players decide what the jersey design will be at Oregon. Thats a way they attempt to attract players. Since the owner of nike is an ALUM they can do that. Also there locker room is unreal, 60 flat screen all over the place, its like a 4 million dollar locker room


----------

